# Non sanctioned comp in NC



## mrgrumpy (Jan 23, 2008)

I have been asked to organize a bbq at our church.  We decided to have a non-sanctioned event March 29th-30th.

Set up will be after noon on Saturday the 29th with turn in on Sunday around noon.  We will incorporate this event with our 20th anniversary in the area.  We would like to have 6 to 8 teams to participate.  We were going to have this as a pork only comp., but it was suggested that some may want to have a full blown time as a warm up practice for the year.  So we opened it up to all 4 categories.  Pork, pork ribs, chicken and brisket, just like a sanctioned event.  We will give 1st, 2nd and 3rd place trophies for pork only.  We will have non-certified judges to judge the other 3 categories and we will give a 1st place certificate for those.

If you are interested, please let me know, and I will email you the application and information.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## mrgrumpy (Jan 23, 2008)

2 slots for sure taken, 2 pending.  If you are interested, speak quickly....


----------

